# he's a bad bad man



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*well the saying goes, you mess with the bull, you get the horns. well i messed with a bull and got the horns, then trampled, then the bull got me with the horns again. what did i learn? *
*
don't mess with smokin j
*
*see i thought it would be fun to send j a boat load of cigars not once, but twice. then i thought it would be fun to get mouthy with the king. and see what it gets you? i got sent so many sticks that i need to circumvent the whole collection to make room. smokin j is a rare breed of navy crazyness. the kind of grunt that doesn't know the definition of overkill. i could sit and describe these cigars for too long. but i've got a date tonight, and she only semi understands the type of cigar shennanigans that i go through on a day to day basis. after this last bombing run i thought that i might have a slight chance at the bomber of the week. well that dream is crushed. looks like i need to hit the drawing board again. and let me also publicly state that the war is over. i got him on a couple of battles, but j ended up the victor in a real way.

thanks brother, there are too many great cigars in there for one person so i vow to share them in good company.*


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

nice bomb, enjoy those bad boys!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

wow, that is the mother of bombs.
good hit smokin j and congrats to you vice.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*how aged are those glorias j? they smell amazing!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i forgot to put one more picture in. he also sent me a davidoff so big i could play baseball with it.*


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow....... Great selection. I almost pulled the trigger on one of those 80 year and then I was reminded of the price.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Wow....... Great selection. I almost pulled the trigger on one of those 80 year and then I was reminded of the price.


*you know what the best price is? free...i can't believe this guy*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm good company...right?? Nice one


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I'm good company...right?? Nice one


*
i'll hook you up babo, you know me*


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

oh my goodness


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> i'll hook you up babo, you know me*


There are a couple coming your way as well, in addition to the tasting panel smokes...April 27th Kenny's...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*when they brought this box out to me i literally said oh no.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> There are a couple coming your way as well, in addition to the tasting panel smokes...April 27th Kenny's...


*i seriously don't need any more cigars...*:arghhhh:* i'll review them though.*


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap! That's not overkill there, that's freakin SCORCHED EARTH. Nicely done smokinj.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work David I saw this one comming!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

shows you not to mess with smokin j


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW! Smokinj whooped you A$$!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW!!! That Davi Culebra....man, you gotta let me know how that is!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*further inspection puts those glorias from 1994. *


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Truly Incredible
Very nice Hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *further inspection puts those glorias from 1994. *


:dribble::dribble: 1994 Enjoy!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one. awsome hit


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

matty you didn't get bombed you got blow'd the f up.. 

enjoy


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome Hit!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam great hit for sure


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

As the CI catalog would say..."It's bedlam!!!!"


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

He is one hell of a brother! Nice hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I knew there would be blood -Looks like Matt has made the wise decision before he succumbed to scorched earth


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow what a great hit :dribble:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> wow what a great hit :dribble:


*yes it is!*


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude...

That is frickin' awesome!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

you got more than the horns! You got the whoe darn Bull!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice hit 4-sure nice age on those Glorias,enjoy..


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! The Cohiba Double Corona EL is the one EL I have never smoked. Let me know how it burns! enjoy the cigars!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Some people these days cant take a friendly hit nicely.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok so I am a little jealous


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow 
Nice hit!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...incredible hit...very nice work


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I think smokenj needs to be nuked! If you stick your head up - someone is going to take a shot (bombed).


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Smokinj must have one hell of a cigar collection! Nice hit!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just noticed this... holy crap dude. That's ridiculous.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!!! Awesom hit!!! Didn't know that Davidoff have a culebras!!! Never to old to learn something!!!! :redface:


----------

